# Transferring .mobi files without USB.



## Owen (Aug 24, 2011)

So, I don't have a kindle fire (Yet) but I'm trying to send a .mobi file to a friend that does. 

On my kindle (last year's cheap one with the keyboard) or on my Mother's (this year's cheap one without the keyboard) this is easy. Plug in via USB, open up the documents folder on your computer and copy in. Done. 

However, according to my friend this is not possible on the Fire. Apparently you can't hook it up via USB or something, which seems to be a bit of shortcoming. And since this friend lives on another continent, I can't get my hands on it to have a look. The best solution seems to ask people in the know. 

How do we resolve this problem, can I send it in an email still?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

You can load files on the Fire exactly as you can with the previous Kindles. I've done it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OwenAdams said:


> So, I don't have a kindle fire (Yet) but I'm trying to send a .mobi file to a friend that does.
> 
> On my kindle (last year's cheap one with the keyboard) or on my Mother's (this year's cheap one without the keyboard) this is easy. Plug in via USB, open up the documents folder on your computer and copy in. Done.
> 
> ...


You can definitely hook the Fire up via USB. When I load a mobi file (without DRM) to my Fire, you can put it in Documents. It shows up under Documents and then the Kindle app opens it.

There's also a "Books" folder. Even if I put it in there, it doesn't show up in the Books tab on the Fire

So, your friend should hook up via USB, wait for the Fire to recognized (the Fire has to be on and the lock screen unlocked by swiping the yellow slider), and then move the file to KINDLE > Documents.

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

After thinking about this - the Fire doesn't come with a USB cable. The charger cable can't be removed.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff's right. . .but most of us here with Fires already had Kindles which came with the cords. . .and they'll work for either. . .as will any generic USB/Micro USB cord.

Also, however, and I find this much easier, you can SEND the files wirelessly.  You must send from a whitelisted address and you must send to the kindle's (including Fires) "send to" address.  If you want to know what that is, just go to the 'docs' tab on the Fire and it'll be listed there.  You can also find it when you go to Manage your devices on MYK. When you do it this way, the file is also stored with Amazon so you can re-download it without any trouble if something happens.  And it's available there for download to any other kindles that might be on the account.

Again, though, you must send from a WHITELISTED address. . . so if you're sending to your friend's kindle, your friend has to first enter your email address in her 'approved' list.  OR, you send it to her regular email and, assuming she's got her own email address whitelisted, she can send it herself.

Note that if you send directly to a 3G kindle and it's delivered by 3G you may incur a charge.  To avoid this, set the charge limit to $0.00 and/or use the @free.kindle.com address.


----------



## Owen (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks very much, I shall direct my friend to this thread incase it's of any use to him in the future. (In the end I just emailed it.)

Much obliged.


----------

